# How Do You Breed Fathead Minnows?



## Endofskull (Jul 3, 2011)

I recently caught 4 Fathead Minnows, and I've been trying to breed them. So really, I have 2 questions.

1) What else do I need in my tank for them to breed other than rocks, small rocks as a floor, and a volcano bubbler?

2) Is there a way to identify if they're male of female?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know, but I'm sure someone will. You'll probably have the answer by noon tomorrow.

Welcome to Fish Forums!


----------



## Endofskull (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, and thanks!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Breeding males acquire a large, grey fleshy growth on the nape, as well as approximately 16 white breeding tubercles on the snout. - The fathead minnow is one of the only cyprinids that protects its eggs in the nest (carried out by the male). Fatheads will live about two years if they have spawned, but significantly longer (potentially up to four years) if they have not.

These fish prefer a temperature of 10 - 21 °C (50 - 70 °F) and a pH range of 7.0 - 7.5.

I stole this info from Wikipedia, don't have any experience myself, sounds interesting to breed though.


----------

